# Kohler CH20S-64712 Only runs with choke



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Got a Kohler CH20s-64712 Twin on a Generator/Welder that starts and runs but dies when the choke is backed off.

Put in a new Carb Kit, but still has the same problem.

Also, does anyone have a pic or instructions on the Choke shaft assembly?
This carb has a cap you remove to access the spring on the shaft. Once you remove the black cap you can remove the choke shaft (after the plate is removed). I think I put the spring on correctly, but want to make sure.
Right now, it does allow the choke shaft/plate to give a little and go back in position when you press on the choke plate.

Thanks for any help you can offer!

PL


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can download the service manual for this engine at the Kohler website I believe there are pictures or illustrations for the carburetor choke in the manual. 

www.kohlerplus.com just enter as a guest.

If the engine will only run with choke, then either the carburetor still has a restriction or there is an air leak somewhere. If the carburetor has an after fire solenoid, make sure it's working.


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

30yearTech said:


> You can download the service manual for this engine at the Kohler website I believe there are pictures or illustrations for the carburetor choke in the manual.
> 
> www.kohlerplus.com just enter as a guest.
> 
> If the engine will only run with choke, then either the carburetor still has a restriction or there is an air leak somewhere. If the carburetor has an after fire solenoid, make sure it's working.


Great! Thanks 30YT
I accessed the site. I'll update what I find.

PL


----------



## Tamfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Tamfan said:


> Great! Thanks 30YT
> I accessed the site. I'll update what I find.
> 
> PL


Rebuild went fine.
Installed new Carb base intake gasket.

Good to go now.

Thanks again!


----------

